# Pre-Season Game #6 Knicks vs 76ers



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

@






*Knicks @ Philadelphia *​*Oct 25, 2005 7:00 pm (TV: MSG) *​*Wachovia Center*​*Philadelphia, PA *​​
Hopefully we can do better than we did in the last match up against the 76ers.​


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

larry brown is coaching this time


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i still wouldnt underestimate them.
the sixers r playin hard this season.
cheeks is makin them play like it was a game seven or something lol.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I was at the game on Friday, Philadelphia 76ers at New Jersey Nets and they have some good players... They have Salmons who has been amazing for them. Watch out for Kyle Korver man, I am telling you he can shoot forever.. Chris Webber is going to play possibly so look to see what he is going to bring.. Look out for basically Salmons, Korver, Webber, Iverson (even though he probably will not play)..


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Iguodala too his jumpshot got better


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes; Andre Iguodala has vastly improved his shooting.. The only reason I like when he is on the court is when he receives alley-oops from another one of his teammates.. It is awesome/so fun to see Iggy fly through the air.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

his D is good too Im a fan he's a good one went to Arizona just like my boy RJ


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i still wouldnt underestimate them.
> the sixers r playin hard this season.
> cheeks is makin them play like it was a game seven or something lol.


 And that's a bad thing? Coaching doesn't matter play-making is what counts and none of your players statsically aren't playmakers


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Dooch said:


> I was at the game on Friday, Philadelphia 76ers at New Jersey Nets and they have some good players... They have Salmons who has been amazing for them. Watch out for Kyle Korver man, I am telling you he can shoot forever.. Chris Webber is going to play possibly so look to see what he is going to bring.. Look out for basically Salmons, Korver, Webber, Iverson (even though he probably will not play)..


Salmons isn't good he's just taking the shot attempts that Iverson would take if he played, look at the boxscore and how many times he put up shots...


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The same can be said for the man on that pic of yours:Allan Houston Retired XD


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> And that's a bad thing? Coaching doesn't matter play-making is what counts and none of your players statsically aren't playmakers


did i say it was a bad thing?
all im sayin is that hes makin them play like it was a season game or a game 7.i never said it was a bad thing.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The same can be said for the man on that pic of yours:Allan Houston Retired XD


Houston hasn't been Houston in 3 years and when he did play it he wasn't taking 24 attempts a game and shooting barely 40%


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wanna lose or gain some ucash? Place your bet for tonight's game here:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=210097

I'm going to wager a cool 1000 on the Knicks.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Wanna lose or gain some ucash? Place your bet for tonight's game here:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=210097
> 
> I'm going to wager a cool 1000 on the Knicks.


wats ucash?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> wats ucash?


That's points you earn from posting, wagering bets etc. You have a whole heap of them underneath your avatar. Place a bet or two. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I bet my title as a sixers fan that Larry Brown took the worst job in his history when they get whooped tonight


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I bet my title as a sixers fan that Larry Brown took the worst job in his history when they get whooped tonight


I am telling you bro, not to underestimate the New York Knicks.. Their roster is a lot better than people think.. Quentin Richardson, Eddy Curry, Stephon Marbury, Jamal Crawford etc... Need to play decent to win.. The New York Knicks should have kept Michael Sweetney I do not know why they got rid of him, look how he is producing on the Chicago Bulls.. :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Let the turnovers begin. :curse:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

With around 8:00 left in the first quarter the New York Knicks lead the Philadelphia 76ers 13-11.. :clap:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Taylor thrown out! Atleast some passion from our guys, I cant remember the last knick fight, maybe childs & kobe. NY needs to have some pride and help their teammates. I will be LMAO if Nate starts fighting a center...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks end the 1st Qtr with a 19-4 Run. Knicks 26 Sixers 17.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Taylor thrown out! Atleast some passion from our guys, I cant remember the last knick fight, maybe childs & kobe. NY needs to have some pride and help their teammates. I will be LMAO if Nate starts fighting a center...


:rofl:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

2 back to back Shaq like dunks by Eddie Curry.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson is catching rebounds and tipping it back home against the Sixers power forwards. That's a tad embarrassing, but I love it!:biggrin:

Knicks 38 Philly 23 7 minutes left in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i miss sweetney


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Turnovers, turnovers, after turnovers....we have to hold on to the blasted ball!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Barnes will make the final 12.

Curry is a monster we're too much for Philly.They can't bang with us.


Who seen Nate Rob almost own Louis Williams on the baseline but lost the ball on the way up ?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Barnes will make the final 12.
> 
> Curry is a monster we're too much for Philly.They can't bang with us.
> 
> ...


is this televised???


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> is this televised???


Yea on MSG. So much coverage you get to see LB yelling at Crawford. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Yea on MSG. So much coverage you get to see LB yelling at Crawford. :biggrin:


oh, since its televised, then screw u guys.im watchin tv :angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks 49 Sixers 33 at half time. Great effort overall defensively, but we still need to protect the ball a little better. 

*Leading Scorers*
Curry 12
Barnes 10


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Curry was a monster this half.

Only thing I didn't like was that we turned the ball over too much.


Great effort tho.

Philly dosn't have the depth to last with us.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so sick of the Knicks turning the ball over. Come on! Knicks 57 Philly 47 3 minutes left in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krover has been brutal 1-14 from the field. Yikes!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like LB isn't giving Lee or Frye minutes in this ball game. Unless he will insert them in the 4th qtr. On another note, Steph won't return due to an minor injury of his left shin.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok, Frye is in the game, took him long enough.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks 61 Philly 48 end of the 3rd Qtr. Lee finally checked into the game late in the 3rd.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

James never plays, and when he did he shot two times, why isnt he playing?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> James never plays, and when he did he shot two times, why isnt he playing?


To be honest with you NYK, I don't think LB likes him at all. Or he could be nursing that hamstring injury. Did you see how many times LB screamed at Crawford? Yikes!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

james was looking like shiaat out there, playing some good defense out there. The Tos are happening without our lead guards out there so I wouldn't be TOO worried but fullcourt pressure gets us everytime along with zone defenses. Have to work on that...


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

is crawford playin sg or pg?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Nate Robb will beast this year.

Look out

Robb hustles his *** off.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krover is getting hot, and that's trouble for the Knicks. Knicks 69 Philly 62 with 5 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks are slowly collapsing down the stretch the lead has been cut down to 5.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> is crawford playin sg or pg?


Crawford is playing the point, and Nate is playing SG in the 4th qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Iggy at the line after being fouled by Barnes, we are currently in the penalty. Iggy hits both. Jamal comes back down and hits a jumper 76-68 Knicks less than 3 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee with the nice dunk to bring the Knicks up by 10! Cheeks calls a time out!


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

thats y, IMO craw can never play the point, marbury owns the pg spot, crawford is a sg, thats prolly where all the turnovers are comin from, when crawford plays teh point, i like crawford as a sg but i dont like him when the ball is in his hands every play down the court, Marbnury=PG, Crawford=SG, Richardson=SF, Curry=PF, and James=C.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

33 turnovers by the Knicks, that's flat out terrible! Nate gives up the ball and make that 34 turnovers...and counting.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Less than a minute remaining. Iggy is fouled, and goes back to the line with the Knicks up by 8. Iggy hits 1 of 2. Jamal Crawford is on fire, hits another jumper for a 9 point lead. That should sealed the deal and the Knicks win this ball game.

Knicks *80* Philly *71* *Final*

Side Note: I win 1000 ucash points. :biggrin:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

u were worried we were gonna lose, have some faith


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES, F</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, F</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JAMES, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD, G</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M TAYLOR</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BREWER</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BUTLER</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P HARDAWAY</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D LEE</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S BARBER</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - STRAINED RIGHT HAMS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>O GEORGE</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-69*</TD><TD>*2-6*</TD><TD>*12-19*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*52*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*80*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.8%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*63.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 34 (32)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251025020


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Philadelphia 76ers' Samuel Dalembert,right watches New York Knicks' Eddy Curry go up for a shot in the second half Tuesday, Oct. 25, 2005 in Philadelphia. (AP Photo/Rusty Kennedy)*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

im back
knicks won! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Ah. My first view of the new look Knicks.

For starters, it was good to see someone capable of getting the ball in the low post and just dunk it.

Crawford had 16 points on 7-11 shooting but he looked horrible IMO.

Robinson can be good if he can contain himself somewhat.

The Knicks need to get better at getting the ball to Curry, who looked good to me... now when he gets in shape....

Matt Barnes looked good too, good hustle player, I'd like to see him on the roster.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

we get the next game on friday vs teh nets, nationally televised on ESPN, i cant wait to watch the knicks play one game before the season starts, and since im from RI i get to see the knicks play the celts on opening night, but anyways, i wanna see Jerome James play 20+ minutes in the game vs teh Nets on Friday.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> James never plays, and when he did he shot two times, why isnt he playing?





> But after last night's 80-71 victory over the Sixers, Brown was the one who sat him down, and not due to foul problems. Brown had hoped to allow James, who has been out much of training camp with sore hamstrings, to play significant minutes, but benched him after only 11 minutes.
> "He needs to use the next seven or eight days to get in better shape," Brown said.
> 
> James said he would do whatever Brown asks. "I guess I need to spend even more time in the gym," he said.


http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1130310758115900.xml&coll=1


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The New York Knicks deserved to win this game, they played hard when I caught a glimpse I saw Eddy Curry being absolutely a beast.. And Matt Barnes getting involved in the scoring column.. Good win by the New York Knicks.. Hopefully they will be able to do the same thing during the regular season..


----------

